# MAMP, Comment ça marche ?



## tilounette (6 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, j'ai un petit soucis concernant le module MAMP. Lorsque je démarre MAMP et que je souhaite démarer les serveurs, le serveur MYSQL ne se lance et je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi. 

De plus, je souhaitais savoir si il n'y avait pas un autre module pour faire du php sur mac ? Je suis sûre que oui, mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom... 

Enfin si quelqu'un peu m'aider se serait sympa!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2006)

Je vais déjà t'aider en transférant ton fil dans "Internet", où tes chances d'avoir des réponses seront nettement meilleures.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2006)

tilounette a dit:
			
		

> De plus, je souhaitais savoir si il n'y avait pas un autre module pour faire du php sur mac ? Je suis sûre que oui, mais je ne me souviens plus de son nom...


Maintenant qu'on est dans Internet, je te renvoie à l'annonce À lire avant de poster, rubrique "Pour installer PHP et MySQL". Tu y trouveras entre autres le lien vers le site de Marc Lyanage qui propose à mon avis la procédure la plus simple.


----------



## tilounette (8 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses mais j'aimerais vraiment utiliser MAMP. Il s'agit d'un module qui fait tout en même temps... je ne veux pas installer 15000 packs pour faire fonctionner une page... Personne ne génére du php avec cela ???

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Alain55 (8 Avril 2006)

tilounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses mais j'aimerais vraiment utiliser MAMP. Il s'agit d'un module qui fait tout en même temps... je ne veux pas installer 15000 packs pour faire fonctionner une page... Personne ne génére du php avec cela ???



Bonjour tilounette, comme toi, je m'intéresse à MAMP puisque je suis dans le projet de création web et je souhaite tester mes créations. D'abord, MAMP ne fait pas tout, comme tu le penses. En l'état actuel de mes recherches sur le sujet, il a pour avantage d'installer ce qui te sera utile comme sur un "vrai site" et dans des versions à jour. Sinon sache que ton mac a surement déjà ces outils installés dès l'origine. Je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider plus pour le moment. Je viendrai voir les suites de ce fil. @+


----------



## tilounette (8 Avril 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## JP.Dehorne (23 Avril 2006)

bonjour

MAMP ne sert pas du tout à générer du php mais il regroupe tous les outils pour faire fonctionner un  site web( site avec pages statiques ou dynamiques, forum blog etc...).et quelque part il va jouer le rôle de chef d'orchestre

Mysql est la  base de données indispensable lorsque l'on veut sortir de la simple page statique.
phpMyadmin lui va servir à créer gérer sauvegarder les tables de cette base mysql.

La seule chose qui va manquer ce sont les fichiers .php. Et là je me demande à quoi ça sert de vouloir re inventer "l'eau tiède"?  Il ya tellement de choses prêtes à l'emploi que cela fait gagner un temps fou. Exemple phpBB pour créer un forum , Blogger ou movable type  pour un blog , joomla pour faire un CMS.
tous ces produits ont toutes les commandes .php prêtes en un pack "ready to use". après il ay tellement de travail à faire pour customiser la présentation et SURTOUT (c'est ça le plus important) mettre un contenu qui en vaille la peine, alors....

Pour aborder la création d'un site web il faut commencer par travailler en local (localhost) Gros avantage MAMP coordonne dircetment tout cela il n'y a en fait qu'une chose à faire: Uploader (charge) le dossier qui va contenir les fameuses commandes PHP. Et là aussi il n'y a pas besoin de se "casser le chou": Il faut tout mettre dans le dossiers htdocs de MAMP.

ex : joomla est un CMS qui permet de faire des sites impressionnants de qualité et de dynamisme. Il suffit de télécharger le dossier complet et de le poser dans le dossier htdocs  tels quel non dézippé.
Une fois lancé MAMP pour activer le serveur Mysql et le serveur Apache (un clic et deux voyants qui passent au vert en 10 secondes) il suffit de taper la commande suivante 
: http://localhost/htdocs.joomla(x).install    et c'est parti (deux minutes après vous etes déjà dans un site web à customiser.   (nb joomla(x) parce que x = n° de version)

remarque annexe: j'insiste sur le contenu du site. Beaucoup de gens s'imaginent que le skin du site fera le succès ; rien de plus faux c'est bien l'info qui prime et non les images de stars wars en tous sens, les animations flash à tire larigot qui vous plombent le temps d'accès aux pages. J'ai une bonne expérience des forums phpBB et l'on ne compte plus les forums morts nés car il n'y avait rien a y découvrir hormis du cosmétique.

conclusion: Prenez donc MAMP et les outils déjà prêts à l'emploi , ne perdez pas trop de temps à vouloir faire de commandes .php consacrez plus de temps à l'animation du site et cela ne passe que par une suel chose un contenu qui soit passionnant.

Bon courage


----------



## MrStone (12 Mai 2006)

Juste un petit bémol sur Mamp, émis par les auteurs : Mamp ne peut et ne doit être utilisé qu'en tant que serveur de test. Il convient de confronter ensuite ses producitons à un véritable environnement serveur.
Cela dit le gros avantage de Mamp est qu'il s'installe ( et se supprime) en trois clics, proprement, sans laisser de traces.

Concernant le problème cité dans le premier post (à savoir le non-démarrage du serveur mysql), il peut être intéressant d'essayer d'attribuer un port différent au serveur (je ne me rappelle pas du mappage par défaut, mais c'est détaillé dans l'aide de Mamp).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Et existe t-il une version pour 10.3 ???


----------



## Springbox (15 Février 2008)

Je dois être idiot, parce que moi, je comprends tout simplement pas comment y marche ce machin, MAMP truc, là.

Je voulais intégrer un flux RSS dans une page web.
J'ai trouvé des tutos pour ça que j'ai copié étape par étape
pour être certain de tout bien faire comme il faut.

J'ai ensuite cherché le moyen de tester ça en local.
Sauf que mon navigateur ne m'affiche rien d'autre que la partie en html.
Le code PHP reste tout simplement sans aucun effet, même pas un message d'erreur.
J'en déduis que MAMP ne fait pas son travail.
Mais pourquoi ? Mystère.
Le pire, c'est que tout le monde à l'air de dire que ce machin fonctionne sans rien faire, en trois clic
d'où les doutes que je commence à émettre sur mon intelligence.

Au secours.

Note : Je ne suis pas informaticien, moi. Donc faut me parler en français de France,
le plus courant et le plus basique qui soit. Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Février 2008)

Simple idée, comment tu as affiché ta page ? Tu as double-cliqué dessus dans le Finder ou tu as entré une adresse du style http://127.0.0.1/etc&#8230; ? Parce que pour que le serveur Apache l'interprète, il faut qu'elle soit appelée de cette seconde manière. Si tu l'ouvres simplement depuis le Finder, le code PHP ne sera pas interprété.


----------

